

Model Sues Match.com For $1.5 Billion: Photo Used In Hundreds Of Fake Profiles - yapcguy
http://gothamist.com/2013/11/23/model_sues_matchcom_says_photo_is_u.php

======
nextweek2
Putting aside the merits of the case, it raises a question of should social
networks be doing facial recognition to validate photos that are uploaded?

They surely could get a probability match as to the likeliness that you would
be in a photo with someone else.

Putting a less serious spin on it, if the network did check the probability
that your image matches that of another, you also have a good chance of
finding your evil twin...

